# I HATE HATE HATE my neighbour!



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

The man is an absolute POS and I wish him every ill in the world! 🤬 


Heard a huge crash in my garden this morning and found next doors cat collapsed. panting, with blood coming out of his nose outside my back door. He didnt even move when Alf tried to chew through his neck.
I rushed round and told neighbour where he cat was and he was badly injured, maybe hit by a car and his response was 'what do you want me to do about it!?'
I went back out and he leaned over the fence and asked me to pick the cat up...'oh great I thought he is going to take him to the vets!'
nope, he just shouted at me when I tried to hand her over! Kept saying she was dead despite me pointing out that she wasnt as she was moving!

Finally told him I would take her to the vets if he wouldnt but I didnt know what they could do coz she has an owner. He really didnt give a toss!

Long story short the vet nurse looked at her and said it looked like she had a concussion and head injury from landing in my garden and they gave her a painkiller (all they could do). Obviously neighbour wasnt answering his door when I brought the cat back so I had to just pop her back in the garden.....where she wobbled off and will hopefully feel better soon.
Maybe I should of called the RSCPA as she is also quite unkempt and matted but honestly she is an extremely old and frail cat and I worry they would just PTS.
But still...my neighbour can basically go to hell!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh no what a horrible man well done for taking her to the vets.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh, poor cat


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Poor cat.  Well done for taking her to the vet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor cat … bless you for looking after her.

Tbh it sounds like maybe it would be kinder if she were pts though.

Chances are she isn’t chipped so taking her to a rescue and saying she was a stray may be the answer … she might even get a loving home for what’s left of her life.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

People like that need a good kick up the A** how can someone be like that with their cat. Hope she recovers OK.

Well done for caring and taking her to the vet.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh it sounds like maybe it would be kinder if she were pts though.


Unfortunately she is chipped though. Neighbour has just screamed at me and 'shot' me with a pretend finger gun through his window because I let the cat out in his garden when he didnt answer the door.
Apparently Im a ****ing nutter for taking the cat to the vet and then letting it out after treatment. I asked him what he would of done and he said 'I would of taken the cat to the vet and kept it at home and nursed it'.
So I said I tried to hand him his cat to take it to the vet and he refused to take it...then he said if it was that injured he would of strangled it and killed it!
I told him thats illegal and a crime but apparently Im the nutter still!

Neighbour is fricking crazy and Im officially too scared to use my back garden now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What an awful thing to happen. The poor poor cat. RSPCA for me.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow....neighbour the other side of crazy guy said she saw him trying to open my front door late last night! Apparently she had to change her locks coz he broke a key off in hers trying to get in. Plus he is throwing all kinds of rubbish in her garden too (at least its not just me!).
yup...Im living next door to an insane person.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Is he the cannabis smoker? Sounds like it’s affected his brain.
Living next door to someone like that is my worst nightmare. Does he own the house or is he renting?
Sounds like it would be a good idea to inform the RSPCA so long as you don’t think he would take it out on you


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Well done for what you did for the poor cat.
Your neighbour sounds slightly out of control, maybe you should call a mental health crisis team and hopefully they will send someone out to assess him.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’d be reporting him to the police and getting a security camera unless I was planning on moving. That’s shocking and I hope you’re okay.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> I’d be reporting him to the police


there is a police car parked out front at present! 
I probably should have called the RSPCA but I didnt know what to do and was panicking about the cat.
(told BFF and she said if I can steal the cat away somehow she will take her!!LOL).


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Hopefully he will be leaving with the police to give you a break. I’d still let them know as trying to open your front door is taking it too far.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

yup, just given a statement to the police. They've told me to keep all my doors and windows locked in case he tries to get in!
yup....'keep all doors and windows locked' in a heatwave!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> wow....neighbour the other side of crazy guy said she saw him trying to open my front door late last night! Apparently she had to change her locks coz he broke a key off in hers trying to get in. Plus he is throwing all kinds of rubbish in her garden too (at least its not just me!).
> yup...Im living next door to an insane person.


Glad the police are aware … hope they deal with him … 🤞

Any concerns though just dial 999!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> yup, just given a statement to the police. They've told me to keep all my doors and windows locked in case he tries to get in!
> yup....'keep all doors and windows locked' in a heatwave!


How awful.

Does he own the house?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> How awful.
> 
> Does he own the house?


Unfortunately yes.  

Some people just have to ruin things for everyone....


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> there is a police car parked out front at present!
> I probably should have called the RSPCA but I didnt know what to do and was panicking about the cat.
> (*told BFF and she said if I can steal the cat away somehow she will take her!*!LOL).


Next time cat is in your yard, do it.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Please get in touch with the Cat protection league. They will come and see to the cat, which I think it will still need help.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im so sorry you are going through this . Well done for helping his cat. What a nightmare


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

argh! update. Neighbour just knocked on the door coz his key doesnt work (that will happen if you try and stick it in other peoples locks!) and asked to go through mine to get in.
Makes sense coz its the middle of a long row of terraces but I wasnt happy to take him through alone. So I asked one of the other neighbours to just hang out whilst I walked him through. Hopefully he wasnt casing the joint!
Although TBH my house has hardly any furniture, the 1970s plaster is falling off the walls and it looks virtually unlivable in here....kinda proved the point Im not worth breaking into!!LOL


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> argh! update. Neighbour just knocked on the door coz his key doesnt work (that will happen if you try and stick it in other peoples locks!) and asked to go through mine to get in.
> Makes sense coz its the middle of a long row of terraces but I wasnt happy to take him through alone. So I asked one of the other neighbours to just hang out whilst I walked him through. Hopefully he wasnt casing the joint!
> Although TBH my house has hardly any furniture, the 1970s plaster is falling off the walls and it looks virtually unlivable in here....kinda proved the point Im not worth breaking into!!LOL


Hope he's not going to make a habit of it. Especially not when you're trying to get some sleep after a shift!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

neighbour has thrown human s**t over my fence...again!  How the heck do I let the dogs out in the garden when I never know what Im going to find!?
Reported it to 101 and TBH Im probably going to have to start reporting every incident if I want him to be charged with anti-social behaviour.
Thing is I have to go to work tonight and Im really worried about the state of my house and the fact I have to leave the dogs alone.....this really sucks.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

If he's throwing human faeces into your garden, you need to contact Environmental Health at your local council as well as the police.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’d consider installing security cameras and having a discussion with the police about ensuring your house is secure.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is just disgusting behaviour. 
I would get cameras and report every incident. Sounds gross but take photos too as proof. 
That man is vile.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Deguslave said:


> If he's throwing human faeces into your garden, you need to contact Environmental Health at your local council as well as the police.


Reported...Council lady said she wasnt sure what they would do as she had never come across it before!




Jobeth said:


> I’d consider installing security cameras and having a discussion with the police about ensuring your house is secure.


Going to start saving for security cameras, cant afford them at present.  At the moment Im concentrating on finding someone to replace my fence that got burnt down as he could just walk straight into my garden at present!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

My god what a nightmare for you. Is there nowhere you can place the dogs when you are at work?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Reported...Council lady said she wasnt sure what they would do as she had never come across it before!
> 
> 
> 
> Going to start saving for security cameras, cant afford them at present.  At the moment Im concentrating on finding someone to replace my fence that got burnt down as he could just walk straight into my garden at present!


Maybe have a look on FB market place for fencing & security camera's as you can get some great stuff for a fraction of the price. Also do you have a FB group for your area? You could explain your situation & see if someone could help repair the fence as a favour (not sure how bad it is tho). So many people are actually very willing to help others out.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> My god what a nightmare for you. Is there nowhere you can place the dogs when you are at work?


Unfortunately not. Just hoping he doesnt try anything overnight.

Im wondering if its a mental health issue TBH as he has lived there for years and this behaviour has really started to escalate lately. Maybe he has dementia or all the drink and drugs caught up with him.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Could you contact your local adult social care to see if they can help? If its a mental health issue they may already be aware of him.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Bloody hell what a nightmare for you catz . Really hope nothing happens during your night shift , i'd be nervous to leave the house at all tbh! Regarding his cat it really sounds like she needs either cats protection or the rspca to step in to help. Would he link it back to you and retaliate is the problem though if you did report , I suppose if she strays then anyone could report though. Thank goodness at least you care about her. I agree with those suggesting security cameras, may make him think twice about trying your door again (unless the nutcase breaks them I suppose since he didn't seem to care about your fence!)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Have just ordered a security camera from Argos! Going to set it up to cover the back garden.
And I have a fence panel now for his side of the fence so can do that myself, still getting people in to quote me for the back of the fence.
Everything seems ok when I got in from work. Although he had thrown a pair of scissors over the fence! I just dont get it...the police talk to you about throwing stuff in your neighbours garden and your response is to throw more random junk over!!?!
He's really not right in the head is he!!?LOL


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know where about you are. But, be careful. Have you got family to help.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Throwing scissors over is really dangerous - it might have been deliberate to hurt one of your animals? I would report that as well.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

huckybuck said:


> Throwing scissors over is really dangerous - it might have been deliberate to hurt one of your animals? I would report that as well.


I never let the dogs out without supervision nowadays (and without checking the garden first as well). I think it was just one more random thing to throw TBH.
Security camera up and running now though so if I find anything else I can catch him at it!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Don't forget to save any evidence.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I never let the dogs out without supervision nowadays (and without checking the garden first as well). I think it was just one more random thing to throw TBH.
> Security camera up and running now though so if I find anything else I can catch him at it!


If they're a decent pair of scissors, your gain... 

Seriously, though, you need to keep a diary of all this stuff, timestamped with as much evidence as possible (photo/video). You'll need it if things go further as you'll have to be able to prove what he has been doing.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

We had a neighbour like this when I was a child. It's very scary. I hope it doesn't last long and you get enough evidence for the police to do something.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

What a horrible man. Well done for taking the cat to the vet.

I would keep a record of every incident, no matter how small.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Keeping records and photos, Im hoping the security camera will put him off (I saw him looking up at the window the other day so I think he noticed it).
Just annoying that it makes me nervous to even use my own garden. I cant give the dogs free access anymore just in case, we basically only go out there a couple of times a day now. Luckily they tend to poop on their 2 walks and are used to having a puppy pad by the back door coz of my nightshifts so its not too bad....but not fair.

Worst of all Im convinced he's done something to that cat. I havent seen it since I bought it back from the vets and I havent heard him call for it once since then (he often used to call for the cat out of a window). 
Kicking myself that I might have made things worse for it by trying to help.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Shame the RSPCA was n't available.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> Shame the *RSPCA *was n't available.


I think I'd still phone them and tell them about your worry's.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> Shame the RSPCA was n't available.


Im sure they were...I just wasnt thinking at the time. Im not exactly a clear thinker when Im panicking!




Happy Paws2 said:


> I think I'd still phone them and tell them about your worry's.


I dont think there would be any point as its just my theory...there is no evidence as to what happened to the cat.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Bit late now to contact the RSPCA. I hope this poor defenceless cat as managed to get away from this vile person.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry you have to live like this . It;s not fair.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well the cat is back.

My creepy neighbours response to the security camera though was to take a kitchen knife and start aggressively hacking away at some weeds whilst staring directly at the camera.
Honestly its making me ill, all this stress.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> well the cat is back.
> 
> My creepy neighbours response to the security camera though was to take a kitchen knife and start aggressively hacking away at some weeds whilst staring directly at the camera.
> Honestly its making me ill, all this stress.


I would think that might be viewed as threatening behaviour (might be worth asking the police)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> well the cat is back.
> 
> My creepy neighbours response to the security camera though was to take a kitchen knife and start aggressively hacking away at some weeds whilst staring directly at the camera.
> Honestly its making me ill, all this stress.


This would make me ill also. I hope you can get a resolution soon. Unbearable. I also hope you can rescue the cat.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I would think that might be viewed as threatening behaviour (might be worth asking the police)


My thoughts too, definitely worth mentioning to the police.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont know if they would do anything though as he could easily claim he didnt see the camera and was just gardening. Ive made a note of it but dont think its enough to be classed as threatening.

Trying to get more quotes now for new fencing. Not only is the end missing but the fence itself is over 20 yrs old and falling apart...Id feel safer with more secure boundries.
Also he seems weirdly obsessed with the fencing....he's been out several times today and just stared at either mine or next doors fence for ages, especially any gaps. He's lived there for years and pretty much kept to himself but he's quite old now so Im not sure if its a drink/drugs issue or a dementia issue but he seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

huckybuck said:


> I would think that might be viewed as threatening behaviour (might be worth asking the police)


Its certainly intimidation. Make sure you save the footage.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> well the cat is back.
> 
> My creepy neighbours response to the security camera though was to take a kitchen knife and start aggressively hacking away at some weeds whilst staring directly at the camera.
> Honestly its making me ill, all this stress.


Hopefully he’ll get bored with it and he is less likely to go in the garden when summer is over. Where I live you get contacted by victim support if you file a report with the police. It might be worth asking as it would be nice to talk about it to someone. I’ve had neighbours where I’ve needed to call the police and it’s horrible.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont know if they would do anything though as he could easily claim he didnt see the camera and was just gardening. Ive made a note of it but dont think its enough to be classed as threatening.
> 
> Trying to get more quotes now for new fencing. Not only is the end missing but the fence itself is over 20 yrs old and falling apart...Id feel safer with more secure boundries.
> Also he seems weirdly obsessed with the fencing....he's been out several times today and just stared at either mine or next doors fence for ages, especially any gaps. He's lived there for years and pretty much kept to himself but he's quite old now so Im not sure if its a drink/drugs issue or a dementia issue but he seems to be getting worse.


If the video footage from the camera shows him looking directly at the camera that would show his aggressive demeanour though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't understand how a partner can be prosecuted for coercive behaviour and a neighbour can't

Understanding Controlling or Coercive Behaviour

"The Government definition also outlines the following:


Coercive behaviour is an act or a pattern of acts of assault, threats, humiliation and intimidation or other abuse that is used to harm, punish, or frighten their victim"
Apparently it's classed as harassment and this is thrown in alongside stalking, which of course is usually more serious, therefore making it almost impossible to prosecute for harassment 

I lived with something similar for 10 years, not as bad as yours but I was still fearful for my dogs

I feel sorry for his poor cat


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

He properly not interested in the cat. Pity there is n't any other neighbours who can rescue the cat.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Does the neighbour live in Social Housing? If so it’s worth making a call to there safeguarding team and also antisocial behaviour team.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jobeth said:


> Hopefully he’ll get bored with it and he is less likely to go in the garden when summer is over. Where I live you get contacted by victim support if you file a report with the police. It might be worth asking as it would be nice to talk about it to someone. I’ve had neighbours where I’ve needed to call the police and it’s horrible.


And they may be able to help you expedite some new fencing more speedily.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hells bells @catz4m8z it sounds horrific. I'm with @stuaz about the social care investigations. 

Cripes alive, what stress for you. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@catz4m8z didn't you say your friend would have the cat if you could lift it?
Have you managed to do it?


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

I am sorry you having to go through this, living next to the neighbour from hell!

Since lockdown, it has made me even more aware of my neighbours because I work from home and really do appreciate that everyone has the right to peace and quiet and to be able to enjoy the sanctuary of their own homes. 

I hope things get resolved for you quickly. Keep diarising even though it can be emotionally draining because it you are now constantly on edge. Good for you for looking after the cat and setting up some home security too.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

SbanR said:


> @catz4m8z didn't you say your friend would have the cat if you could lift it?
> Have you managed to do it?


I still think the RSPCA should be contacted. They WILL check it out, if they get that phone call. Poor cat cannot escape from this vile man. Probably dead now anyway.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

SbanR said:


> @catz4m8z didn't you say your friend would have the cat if you could lift it?
> Have you managed to do it?


Sadly now the cat is feeling better it wont come near me, probably coz it know Alf wants to eat it. If it looks injured or 'off' again though and I can grab it then Im taking it to my friend definately.



rottieboys said:


> I still think the RSPCA should be contacted. They WILL check it out, if they get that phone call.


Only problem with that is that he will know it was me that called them.  And maybe it makes me a really s****y person but I value my safety more then the cat at present. I live alone so starting a war isnt something I want to do.
The cat has some matted fur and Im pretty sure he doesnt remember to feed it regular but it is an outdoors cat and Ive seen it all over the neighbourhood so I think it is going elsewhere for food as well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sorry you're in such an awful situation. So stressful and scary.
I've had a neighbour stress me out for several years but at least I wasn't scared for my, or my cats, safety!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hope everything is all right @catz4m8z


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've also been thinking of you @catz4m8z and hope everything is ok?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

so update! Reported him again today due to his behaviour on friday (he threw rubbish into at least 3 other gardens, got progressively more and more drunk, staggered around with a beer can in one hand and a knife in the other! also actually trespassed in the garden behind me for some reason)....all caught on security camera.
I made the decision that Im just not going to use the garden for now, until things get resolved somehow, its not safe. I cant work out if its all alcohol related or mental illness or maybe both!? But when he stand there staring into next doors garden through the fence with his knife in his hand it freaks me right the **** out! Apparently police are already considering mental health issues in the complaints.

Poor dogs have sadly lost their back garden but they gained extra walks and are used to having a puppy pad by the back door so not a huge issue. I just wish crazy neighbour would go back to minding his own demn bidness!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

@catz4m8z this is sounding more and more like he needs to be sectioned.

I hope it all gets resolved, in the right way, soon and you can go back to a peaceful life.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> so update! Reported him again today due to his behaviour on friday (he threw rubbish into at least 3 other gardens, got progressively more and more drunk, staggered around with a beer can in one hand and a knife in the other! also actually trespassed in the garden behind me for some reason)....all caught on security camera.
> I made the decision that Im just not going to use the garden for now, until things get resolved somehow, its not safe. I cant work out if its all alcohol related or mental illness or maybe both!? But when he stand there staring into next doors garden through the fence with his knife in his hand it freaks me right the **** out! Apparently police are already considering mental health issues in the complaints.
> 
> Poor dogs have sadly lost their back garden but they gained extra walks and are used to having a puppy pad by the back door so not a huge issue. I just wish crazy neighbour would go back to minding his own demn bidness!


Surely it’s quite an urgent issue if he’s throwing knives ? What more does he have to do ?


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I agree it really does sound like sectioning would be the best option for him! To be be frank he sounds dangerous . My mum used to work in secure units for women and she always said one of the number one reasons for them being in there was drug/alcohol abuse , it can really mess people up. Surely the police should be taking this very seriously at this point! Hope it all gets resolved soon for you . Any more news on his cat?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Surely it’s quite an urgent issue if he’s throwing knives ? What more does he have to do ?


Technically no law says you cant 'garden' with a kitchen knife and throwing it or destroying stuff in your own garden also not illegal.
But I feel like his behaviour is def deteriating and the alcohol makes it that much worse.  All I can do is keep reporting it and try and stay out of his sight (hence me giving up the garden for now!)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Any more news on his cat?


Ive seen the cat around but its quite savvy and I think its moved into someone else's garden further down.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Are you any closer to getting a high, solid fence up yet?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Are you any closer to getting a high, solid fence up yet?


Still waiting for a quote (why do they take so long!?).
Weirdly enough though he doesnt stare into my garden, just the gardens at the end and through next doors fence.
Although TBF I think thats probably coz he can stand in his bedroom and stare into my garden as often as he wants!


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

What you are doing is the best you can at the moment. Glad you have the security cameras that should add weight to any thing you need to report. Know it’s not easy as these things are expensive but wondered how you are getting on with the fences too. If you have any concerns for anyone’s immediate safety call the police obviously. It is worrying in your situation and hope the police can sort things out


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

It is unnerving when someone is staring into people’s properties. I would keep a written record of those situations and anything else of concern as well as having your security cameras for back up evidence. I’m sorry for you it must be difficult with this going on.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Does he not have any relatives or have you seen anyone visit?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Siskin said:


> Does he not have any relatives or have you seen anyone visit?


Even if he has relatives, they can do nothing. It's only the police that can help


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

@Siskin if you were related to him, would you visit? I know I wouldn't.

@rona that's right, it has to be the police and two doctors to get him sectioned.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Honestly nobody ever really visits him anymore, he used to have some weed smoking buddies who came round years ago but often that seemed to end in a screaming match. In fact 2 people were banging on his door friday trying to get in and they sounded really p***ed!
My theory is that he probably has a history with drink/drugs and mental health issues and he is headed for a meltdown caused by....take your pick!
Im just going to keep staying out of the way and reporting anything worrying. All I can do really.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

hmmm, interesting development... The day after his meltdown he didnt come out at all the following day (probably sleeping off the drink) but there was a big panel blocking the gap in his fence he stares through.
The day after he came out twice and took pictures of the panel on his phone, almost like he was surprised it was there!

Thing is my security camera doesnt record after dark and it wasnt there last thing at night and he was probably too drunk to put it up in the dark. So it appeared overnight and I braved the garden today and it has been securely nailed in place.

So did he manage to do that in the dark, whilst plastered and then forget? or did a mystery neighbour get p***ed off with him and snuck in to do it overnight!?
On the plus side he hasnt been in the garden much since so hopefully is either back on his meds or off the drink or whatever he needed to do.....either that or he is freaked out about the mystery fence!
(seriously I didnt even hear anybody hammering that night!)


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Aliens? Lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Crazy neighbour is really stepping up his game....I checked my security camera earlier and he was out in the garden with a hand gun!!
Reported to police but really, really hoping it was a replica!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Crazy neighbour is really stepping up his game....I checked my security camera earlier and he was out in the garden with a hand gun!!
> Reported to police but really, really hoping it was a replica!


 Surely they must act on that?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> Surely they must act on that?


You'd think wouldnt you? 
I checked the feed when I was at work and found the footage. He pointed the gun straight up in the air at one point then came round and stared creepily at next doors security camera. I really worry for them coz its a young family and the kids are out playing in the garden all the time.
Police said that coz it wasnt currently happening they werent in any rush to investigate...they might pop round tomorrow.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I’d contact your MP to complain. They will then get in touch with the police and you will receive a reply. I’d also let your neighbours know so they can complain as well.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I am disgusted with the police. Are they waiting for something to happen. I bet they are still dancing in the street.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Police said that coz it wasnt currently happening they werent in any rush to investigate...they might pop round tomorrow.


Did they see the footage?

Seems like they've got this marked as a neighbour dispute. They should answer if it's gun related.


----------



## Little paws (7 mo ago)

As @rona mentioned if they have seen the footage showing a gun, surely they will act. Also I would mention it to the neighbours in case they’re not aware as you say the children go out to play in the garden. They may contact the police too.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you phoned them to see why they have not attended? A couple of years ago I had an issue with an elderly neighbour which resulted in him shooting (an air rifle) in my direction but meaning to scare me. The police were out straight away & I was told he would be arrested (& charged as he had admitted it) if I wanted to go ahead. I decided on a warning which was enough but the police wer really good & I was told who to contact immediately should anything else occur


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> Have you phoned them to see why they have not attended?


Ive literally just got in from work, stopped by the other neighbours to show her the footage and warn her not to let the kids out.
She was very informative though. Apparently Ive gotten off lightly so far. He has been rude and suggestive her and tried to climb her fence to get to her, physically threatened her partner with scissors, peed through their fence!. Apparently sells drugs from his front door and has been reported by another neighbour for vandalising his property and standing in his garden naked!
Meanwhile we are all in prison afraid to go out into our gardens and he is free as a bird!

Sounds like he is already on very thin ice though. But the history does make me wonder if it isnt a real gun.
I'll give the police abit longer then phone if nobody attends.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Ive literally just got in from work, stopped by the other neighbours to show her the footage and warn her not to let the kids out.
> She was very informative though. Apparently Ive gotten off lightly so far. He has been rude and suggestive her and tried to climb her fence to get to her, physically threatened her partner with scissors, peed through their fence!. Apparently sells drugs from his front door and has been reported by another neighbour for vandalising his property and standing in his garden naked!
> Meanwhile we are all in prison afraid to go out into our gardens and he is free as a bird!
> 
> ...


That is terrible. I don't understand why he is allowed to get away with this anti social behaviour. Maybe you should all bombard your local police station with complaints, go there in person & post on their social media page. I know in a local village they had issues with a few people & anti social behaviour & when they all started complaining & were relentless then things did change & they had a meeting with the police & things then changed.

With my neighbour he was an odd ball & regularly threatened to poison my dogs, etc which although I didn't think he actually would there was always the chance that he might as he was a bitter & horrible old man. There were many incidents which I tried to ignore but at one point it seemed to escalate his behaviour. I tried to brush off the shooting incident but a local farmer told me to report it as how did I know he didn't have a shot gun that he might use? 

So I reported to the police who searched his house (didn't find any other guns) & they confiscated his air rifle. Tbh I was so angry with him at times that I was worried that I would do to him as we had one argument & I honestly was so close to hitting him but made myself walk away. I have rarely felt violent with anyone but when someone threatens my dogs it is like a red mist descends!

Anyway he's dead now which was great news for me


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, 2 police cars parked across the road now....they better be here for him!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

How does this kind of thing keep happening between my nightshifts??
First it was the fire with 2 fire crews traipsing through my house now its armed neighbours! They have now looked at my recording (my little Google nest cam is surprisingly clear) and confirmed that yes, it is some sort of handgun.
They are searching his house now.....maybe they will find his drug stash too!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> How does this kind of thing keep happening between my nightshifts??
> First it was the fire with 2 fire crews traipsing through my house now its armed neighbours! They have now looked at my recording (my little Google nest cam is surprisingly clear) and confirmed that yes, it is some sort of handgun.
> They are searching his house now.....maybe they will find his drug stash too!


Oh my gosh I hope your ok.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Hopefully they'll haul him off for a while too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hope you’re okay @catz4m8z what a complete and utter nightmare.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One of the policemen said 'hmm, looks like a Glock'
but a fake Glock right!??, right!!?? 

They said they might have to call in a gun sniffing pupper!😁

(aww, cute...pupper is a black lab!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, they have my statement, a copy of the recording but no gun was found. No idea what he did with that...
They asked if Id be willing to go to court though so I think he might have run out of chances this time.

And somebody will be in trouble because they shouldnt of brushed me off when I reported it last night. Todays police were really confused why they had been called so late!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Rightly so, if they'd come out when they were supposed to, they might have managed to take another gun off the streets.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

That is disgusting that there is a lack of urgency from the police. Maybe you should report that the neighbour is also making threats or calling someone names on social media - they will come running like rats up a drain pipe then!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I really hope you've managed to get some sleep! If not you should ring in sick.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I can usually manage fine without sleep for 2 days if I drink enough coffee TBH!

Lady from other side just came round to record the footage and she told me he was already on court bail so they took him away immeadiately. I cant work out if he is that mental he doesnt care or if he really wanted to get arrested coz why else pull a gun in front of security cameras if you are on bail!!?

oh well, hopefully me and the dogs can get the garden back now....


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Maybe he likes it inside, some people do. But at least he shouldn't be back now and you can enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Is there any sign of the cat?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Deguslave said:


> Is there any sign of the cat?


Not at present (probably too much going on for it). I'll keep my eyes open though as bestie has said she will take her on and try and give her a decent life.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dammit...update from the police. Apparently as they couldnt find the gun he will probably be back tonight.  
Looks like they arent going to do anything until he actually injures somebody.


At this point I feel like Ive forgotten what being relaxed in my own home feels like.


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

catz4m8z said:


> Dammit...update from the police. Apparently as they couldnt find the gun he will probably be back tonight.
> Looks like they arent going to do anything until he actually injures somebody.
> 
> 
> At this point I feel like Ive forgotten what being relaxed in my own home feels like.


It shouldn't take someone getting hurt to take this dangerous individual off the streets!


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Just because they could n't find the gun, they are not doing anything about it. This is so wrong. Take care, lock doors keep safe.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

The police shouldn't be just fobbing you off but unfortunately this seems to be quite common.

This link might be of use regarding how to get some support & how to escalate the issue ...... https://asbhelp.co.uk/


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Dammit...update from the police. Apparently as they couldnt find the gun he will probably be back tonight.
> Looks like they arent going to do anything until he actually injures somebody.
> 
> 
> At this point I feel like Ive forgotten what being relaxed in my own home feels like.


Did he come back?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

rona said:


> Did he come back?


yup, the next morning....so presumably they held him for 24hrs but let him go as they didnt charge him.  
Its just so gutting that Ive finally payed my mortgage off and I cant even enjoy living here now thanks to him. I still havent let the dogs in the garden and probably wont whilst he is there as I dont know if its safe or not.

Now I'll just have to wait and see. He usually behaves himself for a couple of days after the police have been but then he either gets drunk or stupid and starts being an a****le again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Absolute nightmare


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> yup, the next morning....so presumably they held him for 24hrs but let him go as they didnt charge him.
> Its just so gutting that Ive finally payed my mortgage off and I cant even enjoy living here now thanks to him. I still havent let the dogs in the garden and probably wont whilst he is there as I dont know if its safe or not.
> 
> Now I'll just have to wait and see. He usually behaves himself for a couple of days after the police have been but then he either gets drunk or stupid and starts being an a****le again.


Oh no I am so sorry for you. Congratulations on paying off your mortgage. I can imagine how you feel. I would be terribly depressed to be faced with such a situation.

I wish we knew what happened to the cat. Maybe someone else took her in.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, crazy neighbour has found an axe! Obviously a knife and gun weren't enough and he is branching out!!
Needless to say I spotted it on my security camera and not in person....still not going into my garden at all.
Just hoping that if I stay out of his way he will forget I exist!
Probably not if the rude gestures to my security camera are anything to go by. He has to gesture in 3 directions now as not only do me and the other side have security cameras but the people at the end have gotten one too....all for his benefit.
He must feel so special!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> well, crazy neighbour has found an axe! Obviously a knife and gun weren't enough and he is branching out!!
> Needless to say I spotted it on my security camera and not in person....still not going into my garden at all.
> Just hoping that if I stay out of his way he will forget I exist!
> Probably not if the rude gestures to my security camera are anything to go by. He has to gesture in 3 directions now as not only do me and the other side have security cameras but the people at the end have gotten one too....all for his benefit.
> He must feel so special!


What have the police to say about THAT!?


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Have you reported his latest little craze to the police?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> What have the police to say about THAT!?





Deguslave said:


> Have you reported his latest little craze to the police?


There is nothing to report. Its not illegal to wander around your own garden with a knife or axe, drunk or sober. Also not illegal to flip off your neighbours security cameras.....its just deeply creepy and disturbing!
Im just staying out of the garden and hopefully off of his radar. I feel like if I confront him about anything he will def kick off and make things worse.
Honestly I don't think someone his age can keep drinking like that and not implode so Im just waiting for that to happen!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Any date yet for the new fence … presumably 8 feet tall and solid! ☺


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Any date yet for the new fence … presumably 8 feet tall and solid! ☺


Ive given up on it TBH. If I put a new fence in now the only one who would benefit would be him! 
Im not spending 2 and a half grand so he has something nice to look at!


----------



## Deguslave (12 mo ago)

Lurcherlad said:


> Any date yet for the new fence … presumably 8 feet tall and solid! ☺


I'd be electrifying it too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

So I thought crazy neighbour was kinda behaving (just staring creepily at the fences and flipping off my camera) then I ran into his other neighbour in the park......
turns out he really has it in for them. Apparently his gun is a BB gun, which she knows because he has been leaning out his bathroom window and firing it into her garden! He also bangs on her wall constantly and follows her round the house doing it. And according to her he 'booby trapped' the extremely steep stone steps at the front of these terraces by covering the top gap in sellotape.
The police response to her??
she should move...that will solve the problem!
/facepalm


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> So I thought crazy neighbour was kinda behaving (just staring creepily at the fences and flipping off my camera) then I ran into his other neighbour in the park......
> turns out he really has it in for them. Apparently his gun is a BB gun, which she knows because he has been leaning out his bathroom window and firing it into her garden! He also bangs on her wall constantly and follows her round the house doing it. And according to her he 'booby trapped' the extremely steep stone steps at the front of these terraces by covering the top gap in sellotape.
> The police response to her??
> she should move...that will solve the problem!
> /facepalm


This is terrible surely he can be arrested for harassment or can they just not be bothered?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone contacted your MP as this is getting ridiculous. If you all continually wrote to your MP telling he/she what’s going on, how unsafe you feel especially you as you are your own and how the police are doing so little, maybe something might get the police to take those complaints seriously. It’s getting well beyond a joke now


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> This is terrible surely he can be arrested for harassment or can they just not be bothered?


Apparently he is awaiting a court date for threatening her hubby, vandalizing the garden behind and a third thing (she couldnt remember) but I honestly doubt anything will happen about it.
If you look up stories about Neighbours from Hell you realiese that they really can get away with appalling behaviour without any real consequence. Its kinda a blind spot in the law.
His behaviour has really deteriated this last year, probably because of all the drugs and alcohol he takes.....he cant keep it up forever, Im hoping to wait him out!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

catz4m8z said:


> Apparently he is awaiting a court date for threatening her hubby, vandalizing the garden behind and a third thing (she couldnt remember) but I honestly doubt anything will happen about it.
> If you look up stories about Neighbours from Hell you realiese that they really can get away with appalling behaviour without any real consequence. Its kinda a blind spot in the law.
> His behaviour has really deteriated this last year, probably because of all the drugs and alcohol he takes.....he cant keep it up forever, Im hoping to wait him out!!


It must be so stressful for you though. It is a real problem in the law you can be made to feel uncomfortable in your own home.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> It must be so stressful for you though. It is a real problem in the law you can be made to feel uncomfortable in your own home.


Ive found the best thing to do is just try and avoid it. I dont go into the garden at all and I dont even check the security camera footage (I found it was just making me more anxious seeing him). I just check out the garden every day and will review the footage if I see any damage or trash out there.
I feel more sorry for the family next door.  Its really badly affecting her kids who are only little, they shouldnt have to put up with it.
Im lucky in that how the terraces are at the front there is 2 bay windows seperating our front doors and I can avoid walking past his house. Poor family though has their front door right next to his so no avoiding him.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont go into the garden at all


It really is a nightmare and no one should have to deal with this. It's infuriating that nothing is being done. I can't use my beautiful yard either, but at least my neighbors aren't crazy or dangerous. My problem is any time I step out of my house I get barked at and the barking doesn't stop until I come back inside.

Oh it might stop, if I persevere...I mean someone will finally come out and bring them in because I complain every 6 months or so, but I can't stand the noise, even for a half an hour (about how long it takes) so I can't wait it out.

Keep us posted. I think we're all very worried about you. So sorry for your neighbor and hier kids too. It's just not right that people can ruin a decent person's quality of life this way. It's just not right.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

If viewing the footage adds to your stress then move the camera. You should be able to place it somewhere he can’t see it but it will still record if he enters your garden or there is rubbish thrown in. It does seem that he is deliberately doing things for the camera.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

i would arrange a meeting with someone at your local police force. If you get together you will be more successful. There was alot of anyi social behaviour in a local village & the residents took action with the police, basically harrassed them until they took action which they did


----------

